
Pokémon Go Hacking Journey - salqadri
https://medium.com/@salqadri/a-peek-into-the-pokémon-go-hacking-scene-68d219134b14
======
kevindeasis
It's kinda sad that Niantic shut down lots of services for playing Pokemon Go.
I think the hacking community were doing some neat stuff. In fact that was the
first type I've heard of proto buff

Me and my friends enjoyed playing Pokemon Go, given that we can use apps and
tools. However, when they started shutting them down it seems like Pokemon Go
became less interesting. It became work instead of play.

~~~
salqadri
Yea the open nature of the endeavor really lead to a lot of people getting to
learn more about what goes on hidden beneath the game, and that is undoubtedly
a good thing. But I do think that unfortunately, they really had to try and
shut it down because it was placing a very high amount of load on their
surver.

